# Sexing your chicks/chickens



## rebelpugs1957 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay... so this method isn't 100%, however, it's pretty darn close. 

Get a metal washer and tie a string of about three to four inches in length to it (I've used dental floss before!) 

Hold the washer above the chick/chicken.

Keep as still as you can. You can let the string hang over your index finger if you want to help steady it or just pinch string between the fingers.

Let the washer start swinging on it own.

Swings back and forth - BOY!

Swings in a circle - GIRL

Try it on yourself, your spouse, your children, your dogs/cats, etc. It works. 

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we used to do this with a wedding ring in a string to predict the children. it had a pretty good success rate as well


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love chicken land. You people are all so bright and lovely.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Except that Cogburn ! He's an old codger !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No comment!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm trying to figure how I'm gonna hold a washing machine over a chick with a piece a string!

































































Down here laundry appliances go by --- washer and dryer.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL @twentynine!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, I thought you just lit a blue candle and a pink candle and which ever one burns out first is your answer!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I generally get psychic messages from my spirit guide. Just saying....


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

ha ha ha You guys are on a roll!  
I reckon it does work for humans, so why not try it on eggs?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

ChickensSayMoo said:


> ha ha ha You guys are on a roll!
> I reckon it does work for humans, so why not try it on eggs?


So are all the blue eggs going to be boys?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh Ros. Funny! Need to have drinks sometime. You, me and Fuzzbutt! Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been out of town camping, and missed this one, but looks like I'm in time for drinks! I'm ready!!!


----------

